# where to buy OEM parts?



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

my mom has a 01 altima and shes i'd like to be able to get some parts for less than just going to the dealer. anyone know of a few good places or websites to order from 

Right now i really need the cover to the passenger side mirror. if anyone has one or knows a good place to order from that would be great.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

nissanparts.org


----------



## BurtonRW (Apr 19, 2005)

*Or, even cheaper...*

You could try a used parts search like car-part.com or partslocator.com. There's nothing wrong with a passenger side mirror off a car in a salvage yard that got smacked on the driver's side.


----------

